# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Zakrzepica zewnętrznego splotu żylnego odbytu

## moni2525

Witam,
Od ponad 2 lat mam problemy z zakrzepicą zewnętrznego splotu żylnego odbytu. Zawsze towarzyszy jej silny obrzęk fałdów anodermalnych (to chyba właściwa nazwa). Za każdym razem decydowałam się na chirurgiczne nacięcie i oczyszczenie zakrzepu po czym rany goiły się w około 5 dni (higiena + woda utleniona + detreomycyna, żadnych leków więcej). Nabrzmiałe fałdy utrzymywały się dłuzej. Aktualnie jestem po kolejnym zabiegu. Tym razem zakrzepica była wyjątkowo duża i wielostronna. Zabieg trwał 20 minut. Jestem drugi dzień po *po* i nie widzę znaczącej poprawy. Fałdy dalej są dość mocno opuchniętę a okolica bolesna. Dodatkowo z rany sączy się niewielka ilość krwii (i być może osocza). Wczoraj wieczorem miałam lekko podwyższą temperaturę (37.2). Wydaje mi się, że właściwie dbam o higienę tego miejsca. Podmywam delikatnie, osuszam miękką husteczką, polewam wodą utlenioną i smaruję antybiotykiem. Czy wymienione przeze mnie objawy powinny być nipokojące czy są normalnym etapem w procesie gojenia? Czy mogę to jakoś sprawdzić? Dodam, że nie mam funduszy na kolejną wizytę.

Po 3 dniu
Miejsce jest dalej bolesne a fałdy nabrzmiałe. Choć obrzęd jest ledwo zauważalnie mniejszy. Czy to znak, że został jeszcze jakiś zakrzep?  Czy fakt, że z ran leci niewilka ilosć krwii jest naturalny? Czy okres może mieć jakiś związek z problemami z gojeniem?

Pytanie nt profilaktyki.
Znam dokładne przyczyny powstawania zakrzepicy i staram się ich unikać mimo siedzącej pracy sporo się ruszam, zmieniam pozycję, siedzę na miekkim, nie odwadniam się, nie dźwigam, uprawiam sport itd.
Czy w związku z moją skłonnością do zakrzepicy powinnam przyjmować jakieś leki poprawiające krążenie, lub przeciwzakrzepowe. Czy wybierany przez mnie zabieg usunięcia zakrzepicy może przyczyniać się do jej częstszego powstawania? Czy jest w końcu jakaś metoda by zawczasu przeciwdziałać? Czasem zdarzało mi się, że po wypróżnieniu fałdy nabrzmiewały (bezboleśnie). Kładłam się wtedy, smarowałam miejsce maścią proctosone (nie wiem czy słusznie) i czełakałam az opuchlizna zajdzie. Dodam, że nie stwierdzono u mnie powiększonych hemoroidów.

Z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## Gość1

Witam serdecznie,
od jakiegoś tygodnia pojawił się u mnie w okolicach odbytu guzek, po przeszukaniu kilku forów internetowych i zdjęć, jestem praktycznie pewna, ze jest to zakrzepica zewnętrznego splotu żylnego odbytu.

Moje pytanie: jak mozliwe jest to u niespełna 20latki?
odżywiam się zdrowo 
codziennie zazywam 2h ruchu na świezym powietrzu
nie prowadzę siedzącego trybu zycia
nie piję, nie palę, rzadko piję kawę
nigdy nie uprawiałam seksu analnego

Jestem chwilowo za granicą i nie mam mozliwości skorzystania z pomocy lekarskiej. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie wskazówki!

----------


## Karaoke

Gość1 - może to  hemoroid. Masz jakieś problemy z wypróżnianiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie również dopadło. Choroba, która bierze się z nikąd i na którą nie ma lekarstwa.  Podobno tylko maść przeciwbólowe.  Po tygodniu udręki minol ból i wszystko maleje i jestem dobrej myśli a dodam, że byłam załamana i obolałe. Podobno może się to utrzymywać ok 2 tyg. A nawet i 4.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będzie 2 tygodnie temu jak mnie to zaatakowało, jak gdyby nigdy nic obudziło mnie w nocy ostry bół w okolicach odbytu do tego było mi gorąco pewnie temperatura. Udało się zasnąć i nie było jeszcze tak zle. Kolejnego dnia zweryfikowałem guzka wielkości fasolki nabrzmiałego i bolesnego i zaraz obok niego drugiego małego. No nic pomyślałem pewnie hemoroidy bo mam siedzący tryb życia a wcześniej już się męczyłem z tą dolegliwością dlatego stosowałem dietę bogatą w błonnik. Nabyłem czopki Proctosedon jak wcześniej sprawdzone i zacząłem stosować. Swędzenie i ból nieco ustało ale pojawiło się krwawienie np. podczas siedzenia lub chodzenia. Jedyną akceptowalną pozycją była leżąc na boku. Z każdym dniem sytuacja się poprawiała krwi było coraz mniej sączyła się aż pewnego dnia jeden z guzków pękł, myślę sobie świetnie został już tylko jeden dziad. Kolejne dni zwiastowały poprawę ból się zmniejszał aż do wykończenia paczki czopków gdzie przestało już zupełnie boleć. Trwało to około 10 dni, nie odczuwałem już bólu jedynie lekkie swędzenie. Cała sytuacja zaczęła mnie zastanawiać i postanowiłem podejrzeć tego dziada i dowiedzieć się co to jest bo hemoroidy znikały dużo szybciej. Lusterko ciężko, wezmę telefon cyknę zdjęcie i przeraziłem się początkowo. Był to guzek z przekrwieniem taką ciemną plamą. Wrzuciłem na internet zdjęcia hemoroidów ale one tak nie wyglądają, poczytałem więcej i przejrzałem różne tematy i znalazłem zdjęcie zakrzepicy z takim samym ciemnym przekrwieniem z jednej strony. Nie wyglądało to dobrze i obawiałem się że to coś poważnego i szybko muszę udać się do lekarza, ale dowiedziałem się że to też dość powszechna dolegliwość. Trochę się uspokoiłem, i przeczytałem że da się to leczyć albo operować. Jak wspomniałem na początku minęły 2 tygodnie dolegliwości bólowych nie mam, guzek jak był tak jest zmalał i nie jest już wrażliwy, krwawienie ustało jest może bardzo minimalne. Przeszkadza jedynie w higienie po załatwieniu się w ubikacji. Zdaje sobie sprawę że wycięcie tego mnie pewnie nie ominie o ile się nie wchłonie samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak u mnie bardzo pomocny okazał się specyfik o nazwie ulgix laxi, pewnie jest ich więcej o takim samym działaniu. Nie przeczyszcza z siłą wodospadu a rozmiękcza kał i łatwiej się wypróżnić. Bo w początkowych dniach na samą myśl o podrażnieniu jeszcze tego miejsca zupełnie się odechciewało. Mimo że zjadałem dużo płatków owsianych, otrębów pszennych popijanych dużą ilością wody około 2l dziennie i jeszcze ostropest do większości dań, owoce/warzywa to wiadomo nie dawało to zawsze oczekiwanych efektów. Suszone śliwki również uważam że nie na każdego to zadziała.

----------

